# Rhom *Pic*



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

His house


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

His spot


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Last One


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Flawless Rhom...nice :nod: ...!


----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

Sweet tank, i like the single piece of drift. Even sweeter P great shape , nice eyes!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

hey that rhom looks incredible. great fish.

Joe


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Very nice


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Veeeery nice rhom, love those eyes


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

did you install the powerhead?


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Also could you take pigger pics please, I can't seem to see it clearly.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks everone,this was my 1st try at posting pic's,camera is old and so is my comp,and kouma the powerhead is in the upper right of the tank and he loves it,i will try some clearer and bigger pic's in a wile.


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

very nice rhom


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Nice rhom.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Best I can do


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Just for you Kouma


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

that is a very VERY nice tank and an even nicer rhom! congrats mate, those red eyes are something else and wait till he kicks your ass.lmao those jaws are huge.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

sweet powerhead and beautiful rhom, though I doubt mine is the same kind as yours







, yours has more yellow/golden on gills.. damn I wish mine was like yours..but yours looks like phil's rhom

So he is 10"? how long have you had him, and what kind of tank you have him in, and on what diet. Thanks.

Nice pickup, imagine mine and yours would breed together..lol what a dream.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Thank's kouma,and everyone, only had him a short time,wanted 1 for a long time,and yes,after looking more,your's is differnt,not good at id on this, and about 6 to 7" i think,not good at size either,diet is mainly local caught white fish and shrimp,only feeders 1 time,and he destroyed them.


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

very nice


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet rhom


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Nice Rhom!!!Congrads!!!









jim


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Great rhom!


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hy all

Tthe Rhombeus in my Ordner(Piranhas from Venezuela)kommen out Guyana they were found in the Rio Cuyuni.
David Hinz from Germany

My Webpage


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

nice!


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

beautiful fish....


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Con -Focking-grats!!!
thats a sweet ass fish!
nice tank set up as well.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

nice looking fish man. Congrats you lucky ass!


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

wow great rhom you got there. He does look similar to mine


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Just to clarify on behalf of physco, thats his old rhom, and NOT the one he own from Xenon. The one he own was donated to one of the members here since physco already has a rhom...what a guy


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

sweet lookin rhom.


----------



## theory (Jan 20, 2004)

Nice lookin Rhom and ur tank setup is sweet..


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

This one is a little better


----------

